# SHIMANO XTR Bremsbooster Carbon V-Brake Brake Booster SM-V950



## mtracingpro (29. September 2012)

Hallo,

verkaufe noch eine Bremsbrücke aus Carbon V-Brake Booster SM-V950 von SHIMANO XTR.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/150911888329?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## mtracingpro (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen endet die Auktion bei ebay um 19:15:56 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

